# Draco, the magical flying wheelchair



## Draco_2k (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi,

I'm Draco and I'm a wheelchair. I feel a strong emotional connection with wheelchairs even if I don't get much time to see them, but, hey, there's always artwork! So, anyway, I've decided to base a fursona off of it.

So here it is:

...It kinda started off as a normal wheelchair with black paintcoat, you know, standard features - but trying to make it look classy. Grey wheels and black coating - a nice aesthetic combination, you know. Kinda like this:







You know, the standard package. No wing attachments yet.

A few years later though, it would seem that such deal was a bit off-shoot for my personality, so a few adjustments were in order. Sportier look, like from a sports car mixed with dune buggy, leather seat, but same old black coating. No grey flags, and a way more agressive personality, but still comforting due to leather seat. Sort of like this:






But with a pair of mechanical wheels extending from behind the centre part of the seat.

A few years later, and with some finishing touches, combining the best of personalities and stereotypical representations accumulated over the years, I've settled down on this model:






This time it's propelled by a rocket pack (not pictured).

I like mowing down lawns and transporting random people in my freetime. I also admire black coatings on combustion engines, and my handling is a bit tricky to master, but once you do, it's on for a ride. Drop me a message on AIM if you want to learn more.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 13, 2008)

:awesome:


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## eternal_flare (Aug 13, 2008)

What an AWESOME thingsona. .^_^.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 13, 2008)

You're such a faggot.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

XD
Damn...
The tread "What would you do, if you would be your fursona?" get's a new meaning XD


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 13, 2008)

i have noting to say, but me saying that makes it a paradox
nice chair man, i want one


----------



## Frasque (Aug 14, 2008)

Redneck wheelchair needs glow in the dark paint job and a few vibrators jutting off at odd angles to really be complete


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 14, 2008)

i laughed my ass of with the redneck wheel chair haha..


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're such a faggot.


Indeed.


----------



## Takun (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice.  This is satire. +1 net points for you.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 15, 2008)

I love you.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 15, 2008)

Now we need nrr to do his XD


----------

